# Cottages at Wrenningham, Norfolk



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 27, 2012)

This pair of farm labourers cottages once stood in fields in the village of Wrenningham. All that now remains is a grassy hill and some masonary, the hill being the collapsed ruins of these cottages. I visited these cottages several times during the late 1970's and late 1980's. The photos are from May 1987. I doubt if photographs of this place exist elsewhere as this was long before exploration of this kind became popular, and certainly before 'derelict house tourism' existed. I have more photo's, but these I have posted give a taste of the quaint thatched homes that once stood here...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 27, 2012)

Something's gone Pete tong, I can't see them!

There a guide to posting pics up here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286#.UIwvcjd5mc0


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 27, 2012)

Same here X I can't see a thing!


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 27, 2012)

Some interesting pictures great you took them thanks for posting


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 27, 2012)

That's better! Love them!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for your help!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Enjoyed seeing the cottages.


----------



## eggbox (Oct 28, 2012)

Nce pics; any chance of an up to date one of the remains?


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 28, 2012)

Great social history photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 28, 2012)

eggbox said:


> Nce pics; any chance of an up to date one of the remains?



As a matter of fact I went there today for the first time in years! Posting these photo's had renewed my interest.... A piece of wall is still standing but the rest is rubble and brambles. It's a shame I didn't have my camera, but I certainly will go back and take a few pics to put on here in a 'then and now' kind of way as you are interested.


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a derelict thatch before? I'm not sure we need to see new photos of nothing?


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

krela said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a derelict thatch before? I'm not sure we need to see new photos of nothing?



As always Krela your softly worded responses, always looking to give the "newbie" a pat on the back, drop like a poorly supported concrete lintel on their newly found enthusiasm 

Seriously, the fact that somebody took these pictures all those years ago and has now found a format to publish them is a tremendous success for the purpose this very forum was created  

I, for one, feel that a few pix of the site now taken from the same spots is a VERY fitting way to close this thread.


----------

